# Intel T6400 overclocking



## K_fenix (Nov 1, 2012)

It's intel core2 duo notebook , 2.0Gz, want to overclock to 2.4Gz..
intel T6400 overclocking best software,..??


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend you to OC your laptop processor. I am guessing its quite old now(seeing the processor).
My advice- Let it run peacefully


----------

